# Feeding pictures



## Crunchie (Nov 19, 2004)

Thought I'd start a thread for feeding pictures, I dont tire of watching them feeding it's amazing to watch though I feel I'm slightly perverted for doing so.  






Buffy my G.rosea having shoved a hopper AND a cricket in her gob at the same time   





Help us!    










Vesper my little G.pulchra, who is now so fat that the light shines off his fat little bum.   






and just cause I dont want to start another thread, my nestest additions. I only paid for one but it seems to be buy one get one free for Chaco golden knees. They are tiny, half the size of my little pulchra! The one at the top is named Sniper. Don't have a name for the other little un yet but by gum they are cuties!


----------



## manville (Nov 19, 2004)

nice pictures!


----------



## Washout (Nov 19, 2004)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> and just cause I dont want to start another thread, my nestest additions. I only paid for one but it seems to be buy one get one free for Chaco golden knees. They are tiny, half the size of my little pulchra! The one at the top is named Sniper. Don't have a name for the other little un yet but by gum they are cuties!


If they are eating now you probably want to seperate them before one eats the other.


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 19, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> If they are eating now you probably want to seperate them before one eats the other.


They have been, but for some reason they came in the same tub which is where this photo comes from!  :?


----------



## Bean (Nov 26, 2004)

*Thanksgiving Feast!*

0.1 _Brachypelma vagans_ 






0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ 






0.1 _Ephebopus murinus_ 






0.0.1 _Phormictopus cancerides_ 






0.0.1 _Peocilotheria regalis_


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 27, 2004)

what's that you feed it...some kinda lizard...


----------



## versus (Nov 27, 2004)

it's an anole..


----------



## Deschain (Nov 27, 2004)

versus said:
			
		

> it's an anole..


My favorite treat for my Ts!


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 27, 2004)

versus said:
			
		

> it's an anole..


Anole... whatever... as long as the T's are happy


----------



## priZZ (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh... poor little fellows... are they that cheap in the U.S. that You feed them to the Ts???


----------



## Bean (Nov 27, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Oh... poor little fellows... are they that cheap in the U.S. that You feed them to the Ts???


I paid $4 each this time.  I don't feel too bad if the T hits 'em right when they are dropped in.


----------



## priZZ (Nov 27, 2004)

Bean said:
			
		

> I paid $4 each this time.  I don't feel too bad if the T hits 'em right when they are dropped in.


OK, $4 is not that much. But quite expensive, food... but OK, it is Thanksgiving Day!


----------



## Bean (Nov 27, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> . but OK, it is Thanksgiving Day!


Wouldn't want the T's to get left out!


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice pics Crunchie, beautiful Ts. 



@ Bean

Your Ts have an expensive taste.


----------



## Bean (Nov 27, 2004)

Joe1968 said:
			
		

> @ Bean
> 
> Your Ts have an expensive taste.


Rascals!  They're going to empty my wallet faster than my woman!

Here's one with something a little cheaper.  (_N. cinerea_)

0.1 _Haploplema lividum_


----------



## Sheri (Mar 12, 2005)

Manage your expectations, crappy cam. If it looks too crappy, I'll delete.


----------



## Garficro (Mar 12, 2005)

It looks quite good!    

I have *edit*-er cam so...


----------



## Bean (Mar 12, 2005)

Let's have some species names Sheri!  I'm trying to hone my photo ID'ing skills.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 12, 2005)

OH! Sorry.

Lasiodora parahybana with a hisser. It was quite the struggle.


----------



## Bean (Mar 12, 2005)

0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_


----------



## Bean (Mar 12, 2005)

That's not a little hisser Sheri!  Holy crap.  

How's your luck been with feeding hissers?  I've got certain species that won't take 'em.  Overall, in fact, it seems my spiders like crickets better, if the speed at which they take them is an indication of liking.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 12, 2005)

First time I tried. I got two very large males from a friend and offered them to the parahybana and my A. geniculata because they are typically such good feeders. I'd rear these guys myself but I prefer a less mobile species.


----------



## Deschain (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's a pic of a roach on the wrong end of a set of fangs.


----------



## karin (Mar 13, 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> 0.1 _Brachypelma vagans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz!!

Ur Phormictopus cancerides looks like it has a tail and a mouth!!

Pretty cool pics!! Hard to get anoles from where i come from tho..


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 13, 2005)

Since my first post is no longer working...

Thunder, my food crazed Salmon pink with three crickets in his gob!











Lightning my greenbottle blue











Duffy my male Chile (all these pics taken on the same night believe it or not)





















For a male Chile he can sure pack it away!


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 14, 2005)

Bean... I must say you are one of the 'Kings' when it comes to taking incredible pics!


----------



## MyNameHere (Mar 15, 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> 0.1 _Brachypelma vagans_... 0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_... 0.1 _Ephebopus murinus_...


Holy CRAP!!!  Those T's are eating lizards!!! 

The anoles are pretty plentiful around here, too.  I think at the local Petco's they run about $8, though.  At that price most people just say "I'll just go catch some outside", which is pretty easy to do, too.


----------



## Bean (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments Apocalypstick, karin.     I take many many pictures with a sub-par camera, and every once in a while I get a decent shot.   




			
				starzzzcollide said:
			
		

> The anoles are pretty plentiful around here, too. I think at the local Petco's they run about $8, though. At that price most people just say "I'll just go catch some outside", which is pretty easy to do, too.


I get totally jealous when people say things like this!  Catch 'em and send me some!


----------



## Blasphemy (Mar 15, 2005)

First meal in my care (3 crickets)


----------



## reptillian (Mar 15, 2005)

i wish i had a pet anole lizard over here in england they are £30-£60 dude there expensive!


----------



## Malkavian (Mar 15, 2005)

reptillian said:
			
		

> i wish i had a pet anole lizard over here in england they are £30-£60 dude there expensive!


Surely you must mean Knight anoles (_Anolis equestris_) or some larger species rather than the little green ones (_Anolis carolinensis_ and similar)


----------



## common spider (Mar 15, 2005)

That is so cool to see the T's eating Anole Lizards I give mine a cool treat like that once in a blue moon.


----------



## ezekeil (Mar 15, 2005)

my lil regalis sling chompin on another spider


----------

